# DIY Sump



## Tigris (May 10, 2012)

Could a 15g tank work as a sump for a 55g? If it could what would I need to do to make it functional? Also would it be possible to use in line with a canister filter?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## madyotto (Mar 24, 2012)

Tigris said:


> Could a 15g tank work as a sump for a 55g? If it could what would I need to do to make it functional? Also would it be possible to use in line with a canister filter?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


yes it can take a look at my pics of main dt tank for an example DIY sump 

this was my cost and list for my 40 Gal tank 

you would need=
tubing (approx =£25 from ebay)
uplift pump (approx =£25 from ebay)
filter foam sheets (=£18 from ebay)
acrylic (to make divides) (approx =£15)
a over flow box (mine was £30 for a 1200 liter an hour box) 
20mm flow tap (£4 from local DIY shop)
tube of tank sealant (approx =£5) 

Total = £122
deffo worth doing but bear in mind that you may need to up the size of your heater if adding an extra 30 liters to the tank circulation

but i do not understand why why you would need a canister filter with this type of set up ?


----------

